# Help!!!! RAW Files are grainy when saved to JPEG



## daverica

What am I doing wrong?? I edited my RAW files and re saved to jpeg but now they look grainy.  What am I doing wrong.


And the file size is huge. 10 mb.  Please help Thanks


----------



## Ernicus

I would guess the issue is in your "editing" of your raw.  You might have to explain what you do when you say "I edited my raw file"  might help folks to help you.


----------



## Ernicus

also, did you crop in on that image you posted or is that "as shot", other than raw editing.


----------



## daverica

No it is as shot. I brought the RAW file up in the Photoshop RAW editor. Adjusted the WB, vibrance and saturation. I then brought it into Photoshop still as a RAW file and fixed some scars. Once I was done reserved as a jpeg.  Did I do something wrong?


----------



## o hey tyler

What was the shot data for the image? What ISO did you use?


----------



## Ernicus

Next set of questions would be what are you shooting with, what settings you are using.   It does not sound like you did anything drastic to cause noise based on what you stated.  

also, are you shooting straight raw or raw + jpg?  if you shoot raw + jpg, does the cameras jpg on same image come out the same way?

after those questions are answered, I would think that's enough for you to get some advice and help.


----------



## 480sparky

Are you running any high-ISO noise reduction?


----------



## unpopular

Noisy JPEGS are bigger than smot noisy JPEGS, so that explains the size problem. Judging by the light and color quality, I'm just guessing it may be under exposed.


----------



## daverica

Ernicus said:


> Next set of questions would be what are you shooting with, what settings you are using.   It does not sound like you did anything drastic to cause noise based on what you stated.
> 
> also, are you shooting straight raw or raw + jpg?  if you shoot raw + jpg, does the cameras jpg on same image come out the same way?
> 
> after those questions are answered, I would think that's enough for you to get some advice and help.




Ok I shot in Manual mode shutter 1/400, f5.6. Yes I shot RAW + Jpeg. The jpegs are not grainy. I am uploading the jpeg so you can see the difference and another I shot in B&W.


----------



## KmH

Regarding the JPEG file size, what quality setting did you save the JPEG at?

When shooting Raw + JPEG, the JPEGs are edited in the camera before they are shown to you.

FWIW, it's just Raw instead of RAW. JPEG is an acronym for the *J*oint *P*hotographic *E*xperts *G*roup file type, like TIFF is the acronym for *T*agged *I*mage *F*ormat *F*ile.

There are over 100 Raw file types, Like Nikon's NEF (Nikon Electronic File) or Canon's CR2 (Canon Raw 2) CRW and CAP (Canon loves names). Raw image format - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 480sparky

Peano said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, it's just Raw instead of RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's further worth, it's _raw_ instead of _Raw._ The word just means "uncooked": raw meat, raw vegetables, raw files. No capital-R.
Click to expand...


FWIW, it's 'unprocessed' instead of 'uncooked'.  I don't cook my images, I process them.  I really wouldn't like my images with salt, vegetable oil, eggs, flour, vanilla,......


----------



## daverica

Peano said:


> daverica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I brought the RAW file up in the Photoshop RAW editor. Adjusted the WB, vibrance and saturation. I then brought it into Photoshop still as a RAW file and fixed some scars. Once I was done reserved as a jpeg. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is it's luminance noise from underexposure. The jpeg from the camera is definitely underexposed. And I'm guessing your ISO was north of 100? If you could link to the raw file, that would be the best way to tell what's what.
Click to expand...


So if its underexposed in the raw file. This is not something I can fix in post????


----------



## unpopular

not without introducing noise.


----------



## o hey tyler

o hey tyler said:


> What was the shot data for the image? _*What ISO did you use?*_


 


daverica said:


> Ok I shot in Manual mode shutter 1/400, f5.6. Yes I shot RAW + Jpeg. The jpegs are not grainy. I am uploading the jpeg so you can see the difference and another I shot in B&W.


.


----------



## unpopular

[nerd]more precisely, the amount of noise relative to the amount of data is greater. The noise is always there, and is constant. It's how much signal there is that changes.[/nerd]


----------



## SoCalTiger

o hey tyler said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was the shot data for the image? _*What ISO did you use?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daverica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I shot in Manual mode shutter 1/400, f5.6. Yes I shot RAW + Jpeg. The jpegs are not grainy. I am uploading the jpeg so you can see the difference and another I shot in B&W.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


OP never posted ISO or full EXIF info but to me it seems "obvious" that the noise here is related to both high ISO and underexposure. Not sure why 1/400 was used in the first place for this shot. You could have shot at 1/100, halved your ISO AND increased your exposure one stop - both of which would have resolved (or at least reduced) your problem. I'm guessing that maybe Tv/S mode was used set at 1/400 resulting in both underexposure and max ISO being used due to relatively dim lighting conditions.

Really too bad because that picture is a great capture otherwise.


----------

